# General mission analysis tool



## Nex (Jan 20, 2013)

I try to compile GMAT project (http://sourceforge.net/projects/gmat/).
So there is one trouble:

```
........................................................
Starting GMAT Build
........................................................

-- F2C FOUND
-- F2C_PATH=/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/src/../depends/f2c
-- SPICE FOUND
-- CSPICE_DIR=/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/src/../depends/cspice
-- WxWidgets FOUND
-- WXWIDGET_DIR=/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/src/../depends/wxWidgets/wxWidgets-2.8.12
64-bit compilation
==============================
GMAT base setup 
-- Using a shared base library
-- Executing... ulimit -s 61440
-- Use F2C version of MSISE.
==============================
Console building setup 
==============================
GMAT GUI building setup 
-- Building with DeVIL
==============================
GMAT CInterface Plugin setup 
-- Using a shared base library
-- Executing... ulimit -s 61440
-- Configuring done
-- Generating done
-- Build files have been written to: /media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/build/linux
[ 72%] Built target GmatBase
Linking CXX executable /media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/gmatConsole
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `__sysv_signal'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `__errno_location'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `__ctype_b_loc'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `stdin'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `_IO_getc'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `_IO_putc'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `stdout'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `stderr'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `__strtol_internal'
/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/libGmatBase.so.2012: undefined reference to `__strtod_internal'
*** [/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/application/bin/gmatConsole] Error code 1

Stop in /media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/build/linux.
*** [/media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/build/src/console/CMakeFiles/gmatConsole.dir/all] Error code 1

Stop in /media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/build/linux.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /media/disk1/gmat/gmat-code/build/linux.
```

How can I fix it?


----------



## Nex (Jan 20, 2013)

Some additional information: FreeBSD AMD64 9.1-RELEASE

```
$ find /usr/lib | grep 'libstd'
/usr/lib/libstdbuf.a
/usr/lib/libstdbuf_p.a
/usr/lib/libstdbuf.so.1
/usr/lib/libstdbuf.so
/usr/lib/libstdc++.a
/usr/lib/libstdc++_p.a
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so
$ find /usr/local/lib | grep 'libstd'
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libstdc++.so.6
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libstdc++.so
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libstdc++.a
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libstdc++.so.6-gdb.py
```


----------

